# PR for college course?



## MellyMoose (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm an optometrist in Australia looking to relocate to either Canada or the USA but I need to do a bridging course as my degree isn't recognised over there.

There's a course at the University of Waterloo that I'd like to do but I need to be a PR of Canada to apply. https://uwaterloo.ca/international-optometric-bridging-program/

I can't apply for the federal skilled workers work permit as my degree doesn't allow me to work as a professional in another field. I could work in other areas of optics such as an optician or ophthalmic technician.

Can I come to Canada on a holiday visa, get a job and get a work permit under the Canadian Experience Class? How long would I need to work before I'd be eligible for PR? 2 yrs? I've looked at the CIC website but still confused.

Or is there any other quicker way to get PR? 

TIA Mel


----------

